# Guys if she wants you to go down...



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Just do it! I'd say the same thing to the ladies too. My h told me while dating that he loved going down and them it just stopped. I can't describe how awful it feels to have someone refuse to do the thing that makes you the most happy in bed. It would be like for him if I just refused to have intercourse and said we could only use our hands.
Yesterday my h finally went down, and it was amazing!!!! He totally went for it and at one point we were in a 69 position and I was grinding on him. He seemed to like it! What a complete turn around! There's just nothing like feeling like you're on the same page sexually and you both want to fulfill each other's needs. I feel closer to him and I woke up feeling like I could just go again. 
So just do it guys and gals.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

*sorry too busy doing it to post a response*


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

diwali123 said:


> Just do it!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


couldnt agree more


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

Diwali, happy for you! 

Nothing feels physically and mentally more satisfying than watching the person you love enjoy your most private areas.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

i love enjoying the females most,
just not at the moment :/


----------



## joelmacdad (Jul 26, 2010)

diwali123 said:


> Just do it! I'd say the same thing to the ladies too. My h told me while dating that he loved going down and them it just stopped. I can't describe how awful it feels to have someone refuse to do the thing that makes you ly and you both want to fulfill each other's needs. I feel closer to him and I woke up feeling like I could just go again.
> So just do it guys and gals.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree::iagree::iagree:

Amen sister!


----------



## RiccardoVasquez (May 6, 2012)

I'm a guy, so perhaps this question is better answered by a female, but has she shown other signs of insecurity other than a tendency to not walk around stark naked? I understand it may seem silly to drape yourself when walking down a hall if the only other person in the house is someone you're in a sexual relationship with, but I think that's the male mindset. What do you expect? How could anyone possibly be up for sex every single day of their life? People get tired, they feel sick, they have other things on their mind... so yes, you are expecting too much that no one in reality would be able to live up to.

-Rick


----------



## LoveMouse (Apr 22, 2012)

I grew up in the 69 position so I know how you feel, there is nothing better!! The girl was just as into it as I was and there were days we wouldn't stop, I could just go on and on and on. Boy do I miss her! I've never been w/ another who was into it as much as she was.
Last year, I was emailing her, we talked about everything so I asked if she remembered and she told me it was always "FANTISTIC", she missed it and never had it as good as when we did it....that was 30yrs ago.
Mouse


----------



## couple (Nov 6, 2010)

I can't imagine being strongly attracted to your partner and not wanting to eat her. Perhaps a reluctance for a man to perform oral on his wife is part of a larger decline in attraction?


----------



## rider (Jun 22, 2009)

+1 for some good give and get oral. Had that last night and I still feel like I am walking on clouds today...


----------

